# Do You Have Trouble Seeing Your Smartphone Screen in the Sunshine?



## SeaBreeze (Jan 13, 2019)

If you do, what can be done to deal with that?  I always see people at the park fixed on their smartphones in full sun, and never thought too much about it.  Today I took my new smartphone out on my dog walk and wanted to take a couple of photos to check out the camera.  Well, I couldn't see anything on the screen, it looked too black. I took off my sunglasses and put on my reading glasses, not much help.

I walked until I got to a heavily shaded area, and was able to see what was on the screen and which buttons I needed to tap to take the picture.  Are you able to see your smartphone screen when you're outdoors on a sunny day?  Any tips and tricks to make it easier to see in the sun?


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 13, 2019)

There is a setting on my phone for outdoor use.  

It is on for a set time and then goes back to normal.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 13, 2019)

I cannot see anything either, SB.  My grandson says it's because my phone is so cheap.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 13, 2019)

In Settings look for the Display setting.

On mine it says Outdoor mode- Make the screen brighter for outdoor viewing. After 15 minutes, Outdoor Mode will turn off unless you're still using the screen.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 13, 2019)

I went to Display settings and raised the brightness level all the way, it was set mid-range.  There was no outdoor mode on my phone.  Thanks Camper, I'll see how it is next time I'm outdoors and using the phone.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 13, 2019)

Rose, my phone was only $80, so a pretty cheap one too, but I figure it will suit my needs.  Mine is a Motorola E5 Play.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 13, 2019)

On my old one I had that trouble, but not on my new one.  On my old one I couldn't even see to dial a phone number.


----------



## Chucktin (Jan 14, 2019)

Look for a setting called "Adaptive Brightness". This setting uses what (one of) your camera lenses is pointed at to set the relative brightness of the viewing screen. On my Pixel XL it works sort of.


----------



## Mike (Jan 14, 2019)

If it is still not bright enough SeaBreeze, check
your manual, the one that you download in PDF,
there should some help there.

Or ask in Youtube, there are videos for everything
in there.

Mike.


----------



## kburra (Jan 14, 2019)

Taking photos outside,my Box Brownie is fine!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 14, 2019)

Chucktin said:


> Look for a setting called "Adaptive Brightness". This setting uses what (one of) your camera lenses is pointed at to set the relative brightness of the viewing screen. On my Pixel XL it works sort of.



Thanks, I just went in and did see the Adaptive Brightness setting and turned it on.  Hopefully it will help.


----------



## Chucktin (Jan 14, 2019)

It _may_ help. So far I'm not all that impressed (gripe, gripe, whine, whine, p, moan).


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 14, 2019)

Chucktin said:


> It _may_ help. So far I'm not all that impressed (gripe, gripe, whine, whine, p, moan).



I follow the advice, 'don't expect much and you're never too disappointed'.


----------

